# Goin for my 2nd award!!! 5 beers reviewed...



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

OK, I decided to go for my 2nd PUFF award in here cause this forum doesnt get enuf attention!! So, Im goin for the beer expert award... 5 reviews of 5 beers that will blow you away...now be advised, I am a beer geek and a homebrewer so my reviews may be a bit biased but I will do my best for all my fellow BOTL's!!!

OK, here we go, first one:
Abita SOS(save our shores), A Charitable Pilsner...
Let me just say first off that I bought this beer solely because Abita donates $.75 from each beer sold to helping clean up this horrible tragedy in the Gulf...that alone would make me buy it, but the fact thats its made by Abita from New Orleans AND they make awesome beers was just the icing on the cake!!!

OK:
Beautiful bottle, beautiful golden Pilsner with a nice hop aroma of grass and flowers...first sip gives you a nice hop flavor, not too aggressive and a very nice maltiness that can only come from a Pilsner!!! Almost an acidic, hard to put your finger on maltiness from the Wheat and Pilsner malts...this is a very interesting hybrid style of beer that I absolutely love...the hops are not too aggressive, but definitely there, and the malted barley really comes through without anything overpowering each other...a nice tart finish complements this nicely and rounds out the maltiness of the grains...Not too much else there, but all in all a very nice, smooth drinking beer...I find myself sipping it a bit too fast cause its that good!!! At 7% ABV its not gonna put u on ur ass, but it will give you a nice buzz...I am a Pilsner-head and this one will be in my fridge for a while as long as I can get it!!! I would be interested to know what yeast strain they used for this because it has a tartness that I dont often get from most pilsners...Im thinkin they used a Belgian strain or a California strain??? I will try to find out which one, but all in all....a great beer that deserves to be drunk just for the fact that the proceeds goto help clean up the Gulf!!!!

Next up....AleSmith Wee Heavy...10% abv and a surefire kick you on your ass beer!!!! Gonna pair it with an Oliva V methinks...until the next review...Peace

- D

ps - Ill try to get pics next review!!!!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Great idea Dave! I agree that this forum does not get the props it deserves. My wife is a chef by trade and has turned me into a foodie which, as you know can be good and bad at the same time.

As you do your beer reviews, can you please tell us where you get these beers so we (I) can find them also.

Thanks!:drinking:


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

EricF said:


> Great idea Dave! I agree that this forum does not get the props it deserves. My wife is a chef by trade and has turned me into a foodie which, as you know can be good and bad at the same time.
> 
> As you do your beer reviews, can you please tell us where you get these beers so we (I) can find them also.
> 
> Thanks!:drinking:


dude, we should chat!! Ur wife is a chef? Thats awesome!!! Where does she work and how long has she been cooking??? What is her cooking style?? I will let u know where I get my beers but i mostly goto the local distributor as they have at least 1000 beers in the bottle and more on tap that are local and seasonal...PM me...


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Great review. It's too bad I can't try any of the beers until march.:nono:

Ohh well. They will just taste that much better when I do get to drink them. MMMMMMMMMM BBBBEEEEEERRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

NICE!! Love beer... can't wait!!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> dude, we should chat!! Ur wife is a chef? Thats awesome!!! Where does she work and how long has she been cooking??? What is her cooking style?? I will let u know where I get my beers but i mostly goto the local distributor as they have at least 1000 beers in the bottle and more on tap that are local and seasonal...PM me...


She has been out of the kitchen for about 15 years, but still knows what to do when dinner time shows up. She was the Sous then executive chef at a pretty fancy Country Club (we got married there) when I met her. She started in a deli and went up from there. Not schooled for cooking, but very street smart. We usually rip apart resturants when we go out cuz she can make it better and cheaper at home! But you already know that one!

She worked for Sysco, Dreyers,(yes she sold Ice cream) and now works for F'Real Foods, which is basically milk shakes that you get in a c-store.

I am from New York and usually get up at least once a year to eat our way thru Manhattan. She is a Florida native (Dolphin Fan )who really enjoys the fine dining New York has to offer as is isn't the same down here.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome review! I've been seein this one, and will have to give it a try with the warmer months waning away. 

Just polished off a Dogfish Head Burton Baton with an Oliva V to celebrate a bit. What a drop dead amazing beer!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Great idea, and excellent review!!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

FiveStar said:


> Awesome review! I've been seein this one, and will have to give it a try with the warmer months waning away.
> 
> Just polished off a Dogfish Head Burton Baton with an Oliva V to celebrate a bit. What a drop dead amazing beer!


Ummm, Landis what r u celebrating??? Are u keepin somethin from me bro????


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Alright, gonna sober up a bit on water then try this Wee Heavy with a Cabaiguan Maduro...review to follow...


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

OK guys here we go again...

*Alesmith Wee Heavy..10% abv*...paired with a *Cabaiguan Maduro*!!!!

























This beer as you can see is beautiful inky black in color and has a nice white head...first whiffs gives me smoke, dark fruit , a bit of hops and some lovely maltiness...First sip tells me this is gonna be an epic pairing with my cigar...lots of smoky, dark cherry and malty goodness with almost no trace of the 10% abv that this monster holds!!! Im getting chocolate, coffee notes, more smokiness and more dark ripe fruity goodness...WOW is all I can say!!! The Cab I am smoking is as smooth as the beer and the 2 go together like bread and butter...I would call this a perfect pairing. Very similar flavor profiles on the beer and the cigar, Im amazed at how well they are pairing...
All in all, after an hour and a half of this pairing I am finally done and sad to say it...This beer and cigar were both perfect and I highly recommend both to all of you if u can find them...Peace and until next review...

- D


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

<------------- Patiently awaiting the review on Miller Lite. :beerchug:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahhaahahahahaa!!

:rofl:



Thanks for the great review David:thumb:


.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Very nice review! Keep it up!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Anxiously waiting for your next review!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

EricF said:


> Anxiously waiting for your next review!


Sorry, been busy with the new job, BUT Ill have a new one up in the next day or so...does my homebrew count????


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

Can you get an award for beer reviews? If so, I have 25 over on BA ready to come over here!


----------

